# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen kesäliikenne 2010

## Eppu

Mustaa valkoisella lautakunnan esityslistassa. Lainaus liitteestä




> Syksyllä 2009 toteutettiin pieniä linjastomuutoksia talvikaudelle 2009-2010. Muutokset koskivat lähinnä Hatanpään, Härmälän ja Multisillan yöliikennettä sekä linjareittejä Pappilan ja Linnainmaan alueilla. Kesän 2010 liikenne on toteutettu talvikaudella 2009-2010 liikennöidyllä linjastolla ja se poikkeaa siltä osin kesän 2009 liikenteestä. Kesän liikennetarjontaa on supistettu kysyntää vastaavaksi, kuten on aiempinakin vuosina tehty.
> 
> Linjat 2, 6, 7, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 31 ja 32 liikennöidään samalla reitillä ja palvelutarjonnalla kuin kesällä 2009.
> 
> Linjoja 8, 11, K12, K13, K18, Y34, Y35 ja 39 ei liikennöidä kesäkaudella 2009. Linjaa 8 lukuun ottamatta nämä linjat olivat kesätauolla myös vuonna 2009.
> 
> Esitetyt muutokset kesäkauteen 2009 verrattuna ovat tiivistettynä:
> 
> Linja 1: Vuorotarjontaa lisätään. Arkipäivinä liikennöidään 20 min välein viime kesän 30 min vuorovälin sijaan. Yöliikenne Härmälään liikennöidään linjan normaalia reittiä. Aiemmin on ollut käytössä poikkeava reitti linjatunnuksella Y26 (Keskustori - Hatanpää  Multisilta  Härmälä  Keskustori) Linja 3: Reittiä muutetaan Lahdesjärvellä siten että päätepysäkki siirtyy Automiehenkadun länsipäähän IKEA-tavaratalon tontille.
> ...


Linjaa 50 korvaavasta liikenteestä päätetään näemmä kevään kuluessa:



> Suunnitelmassa esitettyjen muutosten lisäksi päätetään myöhemmin erikseen, yhteistyössä Ylöjärven kaupungin kanssa, lakkautettavaa seutulinjaa 50 korvaavasta palvelusta Pohtolan alueella


 Mutta mitähän uutta Höytämön päähän mahtaa olla sitten tulossa?

----------


## Rester

Hieno homma, että 1:lle ja 16:lle on suunnitteilla tiheämpi vuoroväli kesällekin. Ainakin 16 Lentsun suunnasta oli viime kesän tietyillä vuoroilla säännöllisesti tuulilasikuormassa, joka ei varsinkaan kesähelteellä ole se miellyttävin matkustusmuoto.

30:n yöliikennekokeilukin on ihan mielenkiintoinen tuttavuus, jolle varmasti tulee kyllä löytymään varsinkin festariviikonloppuisin kysyntää. Tosin tunnin vuoroväli siirtää varmaankin osan kulkijoista muihin liikennemuotoihin, mutta jostainhan sen yöllisen liikenteen on liikkeelle lähdettävä.

Saa nähdä, missä muodossa 8 palaa syksyllä liikenteeseen. Rengaslinja on ihan hyvä idea, mutta lieneekö Tampereella sellaisia alueita, joille rengaslinjalla saisi aikaan riittävän matkustajamäärän, vaikea näin "aloittelijana" mennä sanomaan.

----------


## killerpop

> Linja 4: Pääteasema siirretään linja-autoasemalta Kalevantielle, mikäli Ratinan kauppakeskuksen rakentaminen alkaa liikennöintikauden aikana.


 :Confused: 

Vaikka itsekin epäilen tämän rakennushankkeen alkamista, niin tokihan tähän pitää varautua. Vaan mitähän tämä Kalevantien pääteasema mahtaa käytännössä tarkoittaa ja missä ympäri? Terveydenhuolto-oppilaitoksella?

Nuo 16:n ja 30:n muutokset kesäliikenteessä otetaan todella ilahtuneena vastaan.

----------


## K V

> 30:n yöliikennekokeilukin on ihan mielenkiintoinen tuttavuus, jolle varmasti tulee kyllä löytymään varsinkin festariviikonloppuisin kysyntää. Tosin tunnin vuoroväli siirtää varmaankin osan kulkijoista muihin liikennemuotoihin, mutta jostainhan sen yöllisen liikenteen on liikkeelle lähdettävä.


Kun tuota Hervannan linjauudistusta suunniteltiin tuossa vuosi sitten, kirjoitin parin viikon aikana 4 pitkää sähköpostia joukkoliikenneyksikölle linjaan 30 ja sen nykyiseen/suunniteltuun reittiin liittyen. Uudistus kaatui kuulemma erittäin runsaaseen palautteeseen nykyisen reitin puolesta, vaikka julkisuuteen tosin ilmoitettiin linjauudistuksen menneen jäihin "säästöjen vuoksi".

Ehdotin tuolloin linjalle myös läpi yön jatkuvaa liikennöintiä...ja nyt se sitten vihdoinkin saatiin. Jatkossa vuorotyöläisetkin säästyvät halutessaan autohankinnalta, koska pääsevät nyt liikkumaan halutessaan ilman autoa.

Saa nähdä miten matkustajamäärä kehittyy, ja minkälainen tulee linjan 30 ensi talvikauden yöliikenteestä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:41 ----------




> Vaikka itsekin epäilen tämän rakennushankkeen alkamista, niin tokihan tähän pitää varautua.


Sponda kuitenkin osti 13.5.2008 linja-autoaseman takapihan tontin 20 000 000 eurolla, autotuonnin korttelin juuri äskettäin 4 300 000 eurolla sekä Vuoltsun kiinteistö ja kaakkoiskulman toimistorakennuksen tonttikin on varattu Spondalle. Pari kuukautta sitten hylättiin rakennusluvasta tehdyt valitukset. Rakentaminen alkaa, kun isoimmat vuokralaiset laittavat nimet papereihin ja rahoitus 200 000 000 euron kompleksille on kunnossa. Jos rakentaminen viivästyy tarpeeksi, palaa tontti takaisin kaupungin omistukseen.

Tietääkö kukaan, onko esimerkiksi kaupunki järjestänyt korvaavaa tilaa bussien pysäköintiä varten mistään?

----------


## Ozzy

> Vaan mitähän tämä Kalevantien pääteasema mahtaa käytännössä tarkoittaa ja missä ympäri? Terveydenhuolto-oppilaitoksella?


Eikös siinä sipulikirkon alapuolella ole pysäkki?
Siitä Särkänniemeen päin olisi kai sitten pakko vetää Verkatehtaankatua rautatieasemalle (rupesin miettimään että mahtuuko siitä edes- taitaisi olla parkkiruutuja poistettava sitten).
Tosin varautuminen on vaan varautumista tässä tapauksessa.

----------


## killerpop

> Eikös siinä sipulikirkon alapuolella ole pysäkki?
> Siitä Särkänniemeen päin olisi kai sitten pakko vetää Verkatehtaankatua rautatieasemalle.
> Tosin varautuminen on vaan varautumista tässä tapauksessa.


Juu, on pysäkki - tarkemmin nimellä Sorinaukio. Tässä kuitenkin kyseessä on mielestäni Vuolteenkatu eikä Kalevantie.

Verkatehtaankatu ei onnistu Rautatieasemalle mentäessä, sillä kadun päässä on tällainen näkymä. Tosin, onkos tuo liikennemerkki edes velvoittava, kun se ei ole ajoradan oikealla puolella?

Jos oikeasti tarkoitetaan Vuolteenkatua ja tuota Sorinaukion pysäkkiä, niin mikään ongelmahan ei ole ajaa siitä sitten alas linja-autoaseman etupihalle ja siitä läpi Hatanpään valtatielle Poliisilaitoksen kohdalta josta takaisin Vuolteenkadulle ja Rautatienkadulle.

----------


## Laituri

Hei
Edellisestä viestistä on jo jonkun verran aikaa.




> YLA, Linja 30,  kaksi työmatkaliikenteen vuoroparia siten, että vuorot lähtevät aamulla Mäyränmäestä ja ajavat Etelä- Hervannan pääteaseman kautta


Olisi enemmän marginaalinen yksityiskohta, tulee mieleen vanhoihin Hervannan Y-vuoroihin liittyen, jos olisi mahdollista järjestää vuorojen aloitus Matinlahdesta - Vormiston kautta - Mäyränmäki - Etelä-Hervanta 




> Iltapäivällä ajoreitti on päinvastainen


Etelä-Hervanta - Mäyränmäki - ja vaikka tarvittaessa Vormistoon - Matinlahteen

----------


## TEP70

> Tosin, onkos tuo liikennemerkki edes velvoittava, kun se ei ole ajoradan oikealla puolella?


Näyttäisi olevan yksisuuntainen katu eli kyllä se on.

Täällä Lappeenrannassa on useita liikennemerkkejä aseteltu vähän sinne päin. Monia katuja on merkitty kevyen liikenteen väyliksi, kun merkki on väärällä puolen kevyen liikenteen väylää. Tosin ei niitä merkkejä tunnuta noudatettavan silloinkaan, kun ne ovat oikein asennettu.

----------


## ultrix

JOHONKIssa on näköjään jo kesäaikataulut.

----------


## K V

Kesän 2010 aikataulukirjasta poimittua:

Kesäkauden muutokset
Linjan 3 päätepysäkki siirtyy Lahdesjärvellä Automiehenkadun länsipäähän, IKEA:n pihaan.Linja Y26 liikennöi lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin Pyynikintorilta Lahdesjärvelle IKEA:an.Linjan 7 reittiä jatketaan Keskustorilta Lielahteen ja Siivikkalaan linjan 50 käyttämää reittiä. Linja 7 ei liikennöi kesällä Toivion kautta.Linja 8 jää kesätauolle.Linja 37 liikennöi myös kesällä.Linjoilla 1 (Härmälään) ja 26 (Multisiltaan) ajetaan yöaikaan linjojen normaalia reittiä.Linjalle 30 on lisätty Mäyränmäestä kaksi työmatkaliikenteen vuoroparia

Liikenteen tuottajat
Linjat 1, 36, 8, 1114, 1626, 2831, 3439 Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenne Liikelaitos (TKL)Linja 2, *Y26* Länsilinjat OyLinjat 10, 15 Väinö Paunu OyLinjat 7, 27 Veolia Transport Tampere OyLinja 32 Tilausliikenne Atro Vuolle Oy
Aikataulukirja, kesä 2010

----------


## ultrix

Aikataulukirjan dorkat kansikuvat saavat jälleen jatkoa. Koskahan viimeksi kansikuva on liittynyt millään lailla joukkoliikenteeseen?

----------


## Jufo

Siivikkala näyttää saavan sittenkin Mettistön tienhaaraan ajavia vuoroja linjalle 7. Epäselväksi kuitenkin jää, poikkeavatko nuo vuorot Kaukolantiellä vai menevätkö suoraan Ilmarinjärventie - Siivikkalantie - 

Minua myös huvitti tuo käännös "Mettistö crossroads" ikään kuin kyseessä olisi jokin suuri liikenteen solmukohta.  Miksi tuo Länsilinjojen 50 muuten tulee Mettistöntietä pitkin?

----------


## JudgeT

> Siivikkala näyttää saavan sittenkin Mettistön tienhaaraan ajavia vuoroja linjalle 7. 
> <snap>
> Miksi tuo Länsilinjojen 50 muuten tulee Mettistöntietä pitkin?


Ei sinänsä tule, vaan peräyttää päätieltä sivutielle tehdäkseen käännöksen. 

Onkos täällä yhtään Länsi-Linjojen kuljettajaa, joka on ottanut tuolta "kääntöpaikalta" yhtään matkustajaa kyytiin?

----------


## kiitokurre

> Ei sinänsä tule, vaan peräyttää päätieltä sivutielle tehdäkseen käännöksen. 
> 
> Onkos täällä yhtään Länsi-Linjojen kuljettajaa, joka on ottanut tuolta "kääntöpaikalta" yhtään matkustajaa kyytiin?


Kyllähän Mettistöstä väkee kulki, tosin yhtä pitkä oli kuulemma matka polkua pitkin metsän läpi Mettistön asukkailla tuonne nykyisen Siwan pysäkille. Tosin eihän se mikään yleisömenestyspysäkki ollut tuo Mettistön kääntöpaikka.

----------

